# AC Blower Motor noise 2010 Rogue



## cmgrdh (May 22, 2016)

Hello, went to Dealer for "free lifetime oil change" and came away with a terribly noisy AC fan. Noise gets worse as you increase the fan speed. I advised Dealer over the phone of noise and was told "it's probably just a leaf stuck, come back and we'll take care of it." I returned to dealer 2 days later for the repair and was then informed it's a 3 hour job so I will need to return another day because they are closing in an hour. I had the AC on high while driving to Dealer for the oil change and it did NOT make this noise and informed Dealer of this. Dealer's reply was that performing the oil change would not cause this noise. My questions are: does it really take 3 hours to accomplish this? What are the possible causes for the noise? I find it too much of a coincidence that the fan was fine before oil change and immediately upon leaving Dealer I have a problem??! Thank you for the answer/advice. C


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The nissan blower fans to the best of my knowledge are a bit notorious for developing problems. At least with our X trails, when it starts to make jackhammer sounds intermittently it means the motor is on the way out and either needs a fix or replacement. It is to be found in your blower motor assembly which is behind the dash and which needs to be removed for the motor to be taken out. Usually the claim is you need to replace the motor. In my case I replaced the spindle bushings with sealed bearings, which some Russian guy came up with a number of years ago, and it did fix my problem. Its been bit over 3 years now since I took it all apart, and its still working fine. You may want to look into this for the Rogue as its a very similar set up. And there is no connection between this problem and an oil change, its pure coincidence.


----------



## cmgrdh (May 22, 2016)

Thank you, quadraria10, for the suggestion of sealed bearings...I will look into it.


----------

